# The Unknown Snail



## Largesse (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey,

I'm new to aquascaping and just picked up aponogeton madagascariensis. I realized the first day that it's come with a snail. Today I saw a smaller one - and so I have gotten two snails. 

Any information on what type these snails are and what they should be fed. Please let me know if I'm posting these in the wrong sub forum.

Thanks for your help.

J.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure exactly, but that's a common pond snail that I've got in my aquariums from bringing in local plants. At least for me, those snails don't eat the plants but do eat algae (so far).


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

"^

If you want to feed them, zucchini or an occasional algae wafer will do.
If you feed them much at all, however, you will end up with lots of them (fed snail=eggs, eggs, more eggs).


----------



## Largesse (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I have some experience with apple snails, my cousin has them in his 10 gallon and they eat practically any decaying matter. However, having placed some spinach in my 'vase' these snails have avoided eating them. I wonder if they start with algae when they are smaller and move to more solid items when they are larger. Or otherwise it's a different species of snail - which focuses on algae. 

These snails are approximately 3 mm and 7 mm in length (less than 1 cm). They also travel on the underside of the water surface (skating on the underside of the water surface). 

I'm new to this, so pardon the inquisitiveness and the ignorance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Physa acuta.....I squish the eggs and remove any snails I see to feed to hubby's loaches.


----------



## TPIRman (Apr 28, 2004)

They are indeed harmless "pond snails," likely from the _Physa_ genus. You can find more information at Stijn Ghesquiere's apple snail site -- he has a page on non-"apple" freshwater snails.

They won't eat healthy plants -- just algae and uneaten fish food. If I put a slice of zucchini or blanched parsley in for my _Pomacea bridgesii_ snails, a few of the pond snails will usually amble over and have a munch. I like to have them in my tanks because they add another interesting layer of life, and they require no care or special feeding. They'll reproduce (via clear, gelatinous egg sacs placed around the tank, esp. on the underside of leaves) on their own.

I feed my fish sparingly, so the pond-snail population stays low. If you eventually see a population explosion, then it's likely you are overfeeding the fish, as pond snails thrive on uneaten scraps.

Don't depend on them to keep your tanks clean since they don't eat very much at all. But they are an interesting little guest to have in your ecosystem. So enjoy your new hitchhikers!


----------



## Largesse (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all that info. Very, very helpful. 

Just today I found a nice sticky gelatinous (egg)layer sticking to one of the leaves. I guess they must be happy if they're multiplying. 

:-D


----------



## TPIRman (Apr 28, 2004)

Largesse said:


> Just today I found a nice sticky gelatinous (egg)layer sticking to one of the leaves. I guess they must be happy if they're multiplying.


Cool! They'll usually take up permanent residence whether you like it or not. So you might as well like it!


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I find that these are oddly some of the harder snails to get rid of. I haven't tried very hard since they're quite harmless. Though I prefer the look of my Malaysian livebearers these snails are just as good.


----------

